# Stable mat reccomendations.



## xxcharlottexx (29 August 2017)

Hi.

I have had the foam type matting for the last 3 years but it has finally died (he seemed to do more damage to it barefoot than with shoes!)

Any recommendations as to where to get replacements mats from around the Bolton/Darwen area that will deliver?

Thanks


----------



## JillA (29 August 2017)

I got 25mm EVA rubber topped from an ebay seller - light and rigid to easy to move. Easy to cut with a craft knife and mine were delivered by courier - they were on special offer so not cheap but affordable. Lasted two years with no noticeable damage so far


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (29 August 2017)

I got my EVA matting from Robinsons prior to Sports Direct - long lasting (had mine for over 6 years and now in their 3rd stable) and light. Mine are over an inch thick though and the tops are only damaged where I have jabbed the fork in (prior to discovering rubber matting forks  ) 


http://www.davieskett.co.uk/ might deliver?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (30 August 2017)

I have found someone doing 25mm EVA jigsaw type mats who has quoted £108 which is very good but not sure on their quality or if they have priced for the right number of mats!

I have looked at http://www.davieskett.co.uk/ but at £500 for a 6 mat sets seems very expensive?

I have found another local company which are rubber specialists able to make mats at £45 for 6x4ft.

Now the dilemma is do I risk getting the EVA type again and them getting destroyed with his little dagger feet or do I just put up having to lug the big heavy duty ones about!?


----------



## JillA (30 August 2017)

If you get EVA make sure they have a decent rubber coating, that's what will prolong the life of them. These are the ones I got https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Rubber-Top...d=232368647189&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 - 6 is what you need for a 12 x 12 stable


----------



## cyberhorse (1 September 2017)

We had the thicker EVA jigsaw type a couple of years ago for ours from Easimat. Ordered online and they were delivered within a couple of days. They have survived our 'digger' who used to be able to pull up the heaviest of rubber mats and tip his stable about. We just remove annually and clean underneath and put them back down. They are so much easier to remove than the old style.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (1 September 2017)

Thanks. I did look at easimat. Think they also have a 6 mat deal on at the minute too


----------

